# Help messed up rc.sysinit.author



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

I have a SAS2. I was running TivoWebPlus, had telnet access, and ftp access.
I foolishily edited my rc.sysinit.author file. Now I have lost all access except through the serial connection.
Using serial access I can see when the tivo reboots it gets this far:

_Initializing streamRestartMutex
Scanning for phase4 repair scripts
Running boot Stage G_PostApplication scripts
/etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author: No such file or directory
Checking For Authoring Permissions...
Scanning for configuration files
rc.sysinit is complete_

Then all I have is a blinking cursor. I can not seem to enter any commands.
Is there some way short of removing the drive, that I can halt the rc.sysinit prior to it completeing?
I am a relative novice, but I can sometimes learn with a little help
Thank You


----------



## idiack (Jan 11, 2008)

Rocketslc said:


> I have a SAS2. I was running TivoWebPlus, had telnet access, and ftp access.
> I foolishily edited my rc.sysinit.author file. Now I have lost all access except through the serial connection.
> Using serial access I can see when the tivo reboots it gets this far:
> 
> ...


The same thing happened to me. How did you resolve this issue without removing the drive?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope if ftp access is gone, pulling the drive is the only option.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

idiack said:


> The same thing happened to me. How did you resolve this issue without removing the drive?


Sorry I had forgotten about this thread. I just pulled the drive and ran sapper again. I didn't have any recording I was too worried about.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like you made the classic mistake most of us make at least once when hacking a Tivo. I'm guessing you copied the rc.sysinit.author file over to your PC to perform the edits. When you transferred it back you forgot to make it executable again. The only fix is to put the drive back in your PC, boot from an MFS Tools disk, mount the active partition, and run the chmod command on the rc.sysinit.author file. It takes more time to physically swap the drives than it does to perform the fix. I can't tell you how many times I've pulled this boner over the years, although I haven't done it in quite some time (knock on wood).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Sounds like you made the classic mistake most of us make at least once when hacking a Tivo. I'm guessing you copied the rc.sysinit.author file over to your PC to perform the edits. When you transferred it back you forgot to make it executable again. The only fix is to put the drive back in your PC, boot from an MFS Tools disk, mount the active partition, and run the chmod command on the rc.sysinit.author file. It takes more time to physically swap the drives than it does to perform the fix. I can't tell you how many times I've pulled this boner over the years, although I haven't done it in quite some time (knock on wood).


Also, run dos2unix on it once it's on the tivo.


----------

